
NewLisp – puts fun back in Lisp - dragonsh
http://www.newlisp.org/
======
wglb
Some previous commentary

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24034088](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24034088)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23236249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23236249)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20035947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20035947)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17995795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17995795)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12677301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12677301)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12660475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12660475)

And Paul Graham [http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/257#comment-1889](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/257#comment-1889)

------
chmaynard
Source code?

~~~
dragonsh
The source code is on sourceforge [1] with unofficial mirror on GitHub.

[1]
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/newlisp/files/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/newlisp/files/)

